# Your Dumb iPad Picture Taking Is Keeping Real Photographers From Doing Their Jobs



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 12, 2012)

Your Dumb iPad Picture Taking Is Keeping Real Photographers From Doing Their Jobs


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 12, 2012)

And PocketWizard says:



> [h=6]We  agree!  People with iPad's, Kindles and other tablets should only use  the camera function in the event that an alien spacecraft happens to  land in front of them and they don't have their DSLR, Point-n-shoot, or  phone camera with them.  No exceptions.[/h]


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 12, 2012)

That's is ridiculous. I would never take my iPad out to take pictures. Amazon has it right. There are soapy options out there to take pictures including phones. I has much more fun using my DSLR than my phone though. Blows my mind why people would actually use their tablets to take pictures. 

Sometimes I don't know what people think when they do things. Hopefully this trend does not continue to happen. I will be mad if someone gets in the way of my shots using a tablet to take pictures. 

Armature or not you should know that you look like an idiot doing that. 

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 12, 2012)

oh yay. Another thing for professionals to whine about.

I know it may not look as awesome as a 300/2.8 - but getting in closer would help. You know. Like the REAL photojournalists from before 300/2.8 wiener extensions.


----------



## myko5 (Sep 12, 2012)

I attended a wedding a couple of weeks ago. One of the people on the brides side was taking pictures with her iPad. I thought it was rather odd. It didn't bother me any, and she stayed in her seat using it so she obviously wasn't in the way of the photographer. But now that I think about it, it must have really sucked to have been the person sitting behind her.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 12, 2012)

unpopular said:


> oh yay. Another thing for professionals to whine about.
> 
> I know it may not look as awesome as a 300/2.8 - but getting in closer would help. You know. Like the REAL photojournalists from before 300/2.8 wiener extensions.


Make that "Self-proclaimed quasi-professionals" and I'll agree with you.  True, capable professionals have little to worry about.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 12, 2012)

Really. Taking pictures with an iPad I think is more of a status thing. I find it hard to believe that these people don't have a phone on them. Using an iPad just says "LOOK AT ME! I HAVE AN iPAD!"

One of my wife's professors actually said about her keyboard case: "Why have an iPad if you're just going to hide it?". WTF?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 12, 2012)

Thing is you can take an iPad or iPhone anywhere. They won't let you take a DSLR with a mediocre lens in because it's "professional equipment." 
Hmmm, seen some images from those iPads and iPhones? WHOLE LOT BETTER than a lot of DSLR users!
Same thing with the mega zoom point and shoots. YOu can take them in but you can't take a DSLR with an 18-55 lens.


----------



## evti (Sep 15, 2012)

SCraig said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > oh yay. Another thing for professionals to whine about.
> ...



I think the threat being referred to is the lack of view that photographers will suffer as a result of how massive the tablets are. I suppose getting a picture of someone's screen with the desired image on it could work in a pinch though.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2012)

I DUNNO...Ithought the example gizmodo used, of the POTUS being photographed by tablet-holders gave a rather cubist rendering of the scene...Picasso would have loved the photo!


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 15, 2012)

Doesn't bother me a bit. People can photo something with anything they want.. hold up a laptop and webcam for all I care. I'll find a shot, because that's what makes me the professional.


----------



## IByte (Sep 15, 2012)

JohnTrav said:
			
		

> That's is ridiculous. I would never take my iPad out to take pictures. Amazon has it right. There are soapy options out there to take pictures including phones. I has much more fun using my DSLR than my phone though. Blows my mind why people would actually use their tablets to take pictures.
> 
> Sometimes I don't know what people think when they do things. Hopefully this trend does not continue to happen. I will be mad if someone gets in the way of my shots using a tablet to take pictures.
> 
> ...



Fauxtografol went generic.


----------



## EW1066 (Nov 12, 2012)

I watched this person, WATCH an entire airshow on her on her iPAD . Just silliness.

I'm 5'7". It's difficult enough to take pictures while standing behind someone who is 6'2" or kids on dads shoulders, (Kids on dads shoulders can make good pics so I tolerate them and tall people cant help it so no real animosity there) but this iPAD thing is annoying. I'm sure its just a fad and will pass into oblivion soon. But for now its a pain in the a**.




Blue Angels  10-28-2012 3-03-10 PM by EW1066, on Flickr



EDUB


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 12, 2012)

what's more annoying MWAiP or MWAC?

To Unpopular, the problem with that mode of thinking is a lot of the MWAiP crowd doesn't care about getting the whole scene in many situations.  For instance I'm paid by schools to photograph their athletic events.  Last week I was shooting a cross country event where the school won.  In the trophy ceremony, there were 3 different MWAiP and a few MWACs.  They only wanted to get "their son" or "their daughter" and thus, even with a wide angle on a full frame camera, they were going to be in the field of view with their gigantic iPads no matter where I stood, if it was where I could get the whole picture.  

Finally, i had to play the 'angry photographer' card and get them all kicked out, so that I could do my job.  Of course then they get all indignant, and angry at how presumptuous I was being, when they were being incredibly rude, not just to me, but all the spectators behind them trying to watch the ceremony.  

Finally the principal had to intervene at one who was irate, and said "10 years from now, when people walk by the trophy case, do you want them to see a picture of you in front of our team holding your iPad up?"  That didn't really do anything for her, but at least it redirected her rage at the principal instead of me.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 12, 2012)

I think the point that some people are missing, is that the iPad is gigantic, and when multiple people are using them up front to take a picture, it's blocking everyone else behind them. You don't exactly have the freedom to move about in situations like these.


----------



## Tee (Nov 12, 2012)

I think the photo used wasn't a good example.  It's a campaign stop.  People should be allowed to use whatever they want.  If the press is getting their tighty-whitey's in a bunch, then perhaps in the future they ask the venues for a special area?  I think sometimes we get so tunnel visioned that we forget 99.5% of the population are just trying to capture a moment, not to create art or join a photography forum and share.  I know I'm kinda alone on this but it's a little snobbish to think everyone has to make a wide hole for us in every public setting don't ya think?


----------



## Rob99 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was at PPE this year watching Doug Gordon talking about wedding poses at the Nikon booth. At least 3 people were holding up their iPads recording Doug and paying no attention to the people they were blocking. He was posing live models so it wasn't just Doug talking, there was something to see. It is rude and annoying but I just moved. 

I've yet to run across an iPad at an actual wedding though.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 12, 2012)

oh, and I have asked a MWAiP why they use their iPad, instead of their cell phone.  The answer I got was "the screen is bigger so I can see better", so most of the time it isn't because it's convenient, or whatever, it's because it's slightly easier for them to see what they're taking a photo of, and in the process making it harder for everybody else behind them to see.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 12, 2012)

wedding i shot during the summer had a lady taking photos with her ipad. she staid out my way so I really didn't care. but going thru the pics after and seeing her standing tehre with that big ipad in the pics it just looked a little silly. i see them being used more and more as im out and about.


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2012)

ROTFLMFAO! My cheeks hurt!

Technology run amuck, and people having rude and annoying Id-10-T moments. :roll:


----------



## ann (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a dear friend who works at A........ and on the I........ When I asked him a question about the camera he indicated it was an embarrassment.
He is also a photographer


----------



## Tony S (Nov 12, 2012)

I think the answer to this is to hang from a bar daily so your arms stretch longer and you will be able to hold your P&S with a swivel screen higher than the Ipad holders.


----------



## Patrice (Nov 12, 2012)

Tony S said:


> I think the answer to this is to hang from a bar daily so your arms stretch longer and you will be able to hold your P&S with a swivel screen higher than the Ipad holders.




These are faster.


drywall stilts


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not sure if he is being serious. haha


----------



## STIC (Dec 15, 2012)

...


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 15, 2012)

Grow some cojones and work your way into the front of the IPADERS.


----------



## STIC (Dec 15, 2012)

...


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 15, 2012)

STIC said:


> bogeyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Grow some cojones and work your way into the front of the IPADERS.
> ...



Can you see where you are going with your nose so high in the air?



> 99% of owners of these devices are dumb, vapid and vain creatures of consumption who care nothing of others



Yeah, probably not. Condemning someone for owning a product without knowing anything about them would be dumb and vapid.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 16, 2012)

I was at a military function when one of the retired Chief of Staff was giving a speech.  Public Affairs wasn't there to take the pictures so some girl stands up in the middle of the crowd with a Ipad. I laughed so hard and out loud that everyone turned and looked at me. I think I was more embarrassed then she was.


----------



## onelove (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmmm, I just checked out the article and my first thought upon looking at the photo was that it is a perfect, iconic image of this presidency.  This POTUS won both elections on the back of modern technology and social media.  From the very beginning he was always an image on an iPad or phone.  That photo is 100% accurate.


----------



## emdiemci (Dec 17, 2012)

I see this all the time in award ceremonies at my job or even while the students perform on stage and it can be obstructing to others watching and very annoying. I think a little point & shoot would be best all around but hey what can we do.


----------



## STIC (Dec 17, 2012)

...


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 17, 2012)

It's alright in my opinion.  It's fun to use different types of cameras to take photos.  I've used an Ipad (one the office bought about a year or so before they eliminated my position).  I liked taking video with it as my 1000D does not have native video capabilities.  I liked taking photos with the office Canon Elura 80 (and video obviously).  I liked using the HP Slate to take photos as well.  I've taken photos with an HTC Droid Eris and a couple other phones.  I just like taking photos.  Obviously my favorite is my 1000D but then, it's a camera.  Sure, the other ones don't have the quality of my Canon but they still take photos and with the right subject, they do just fine.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 17, 2012)

STIC said:


> Is it any wonder that your view, either as an event guest, or a pro hired to shoot the event, will inevitably get blocked by an iPhone or iPad thrust into the air by some ignorant moron?
> 
> I mean, it's not like real, down to earth normal people own these products is it...
> 
> ...



Do you have ulcers from carrying around that much anger?


----------



## panblue (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice link 




2WheelPhoto said:


> Your Dumb iPad Picture Taking Is Keeping Real Photographers From Doing Their Jobs


----------



## STIC (Dec 18, 2012)

...


----------



## dprasad (Dec 22, 2012)

Not to judge anyone, but here in Vancouver every day i see tourist taking pictures holding up their ipad. 

Its not like the quality of the photo is good either, nor does it have auto-focus (might be wrong). The only time i use my ipads camera is for skype.

If you can purchase a 600 dollar ipad, i think you can go pick up a cheap p&s camera for about 100 dollars.


----------

